

/dev/travel – free and open API for booking flights and hotels - mikedouglas
http://devtravel.co

======
aepearson
If you guys can pull this off - and it actually WORKS - I'll be so excited, I
can't even tell you.

~~~
mikedouglas
We've signed the access contract and we're getting ready for a beta launch in
the next few weeks. If you, or someone you know, is interested on building
something with the api, send me a quick email at mike@3dot.com and I can get
you early access.

~~~
aepearson
Sent!

------
dang
The Show HN guidelines explicitly ask you to have more than just an email
signup.

~~~
mikedouglas
Sorry. I checked the guidelines linked at the bottom of the page, but I didn't
know there were a separate set of guidelines for "Show HN". I'll make sure to
follow them in the future.

Maybe it would be possible to show an abbreviated set of guidelines in the
compose page when /show hn/i is detected in the title?

